# Posting probelm...Please help



## Sin (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok I found this forum though my schools computers and it works fine.  i found Martial Arts planet at home and it works fine at home but is blocked out by school compters.  i try to get on Martial Talk at home...and I cannot post.  i can click reply to post and i can read posts, i can even type the post but when i go to submit it, it comes up with a message from internet explorer saying.  "the message is too short, must be 1 charecters long"  And they post is a paragrph.  What Do you guys think the soulution to this is?  Please help


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2004)

Can you try an alternate browser like Netscape, Mozilla or FireFox?

Both MT and MAP run the same software, so I'd guess it was something to do with either your borwser or maybe some firewall settings.


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks i'll test that out when o get home today.


----------

